# F vs. G Pro's and Con's



## Mike Csr (May 4, 2020)

In the planning stages and would like to hear some of your opinions on which scale looks more accurate?Does one look better running steam vs. diesel ?Is one easier to model in as I hope to scratch build as much as possible? One last thing, is anyone from the North Central Florida area ?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello Mike,
Welcome to this forum.
Can you be a little more specific.
Whichever scale you use, they can look accurate.
What gauge track are you planning on using, and what type of railway do you plan on modelling - standard or narrow?
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have never considered "G" as a scale, to me it is 45mm track.

Frequently modeled from 1/32, up to 1/20 that is accruate for 3 foot narrow guage.

The question I would ask is what would you like to model, steam, diesel, modern, do you have a time frame?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to MLS. As David and MIke have implied, it's more a matter of what appeals to you. I've seen great layouts built in all scales, all genres of trains. And if you're into scratchbuilding models, you've got an even wider array at your disposal. "It's all good," as they say. Do what makes you happy. 

Later,

K


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are a rivet counter (grin), both scales can be accurate. 



G scale on 45mm track makes the gauge 1 meter. This is used extensively in Europe and other parts of the world. Has a bad reputation because LGB used it but built their models for performance not accuracy. Sometimes said to use a "rubber ruler" to model with.


F scale on 45mm track makes the gauge be 3 foot. Many US railroads used this in the late 19th century. A lot of the models are "to scale" but sometimes have operational problems. The problems can be overcome.


If you want to do mainline US (4 foot 8 1/2 inch gauge) on 45mm track, the "correct" scale is 1:32.


Thus you have to adjust what you want. All scales are fine, and there are more that could be looked at. Just going with your question.


Hope it helps.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

This calls for Scott's Scale Chart. If you like narrow gauge locos, then 1:22.5 or 1:20.3 can both look good. If you prefer standard gauge, then 1/29th or 1/32nd look good. Some folk run both, but keep the streamlined diesels in the shed when running narrow gauge steamers.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete;

I am so glad that you have that chart handy. The visual references save a LOT of explaining.

Best, David Meashey


----------



## Mike Csr (May 4, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback
To provide a more detail
I have 120 ft of 45mm of straight brass track and some (rusty steel)curves as well as track from the following sets.. I have two 20yr old bachmann big haulers (1:22.5)Suwannee River Set and the Santa Fe Set.Plus a bunch of animated Christmas cars with no scale or gauge listed.
I have plenty of room to build, 10+ acres.
Budget depends on the wife.
I was leaning toward 1:22.5 (as I have some) or 1:20.3, but after looking at the chart and the fact that I want to model modern mainline, I think 1:32 is the path I may take.
Who besides MTH makes 1:32 and is MTH worth getting?
Mike


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Mike Csr said:


> Who besides MTH makes 1:32 and is MTH worth getting?
> Mike


Accucraft.
Marklin
Some 1/29 scale models are not too large to operate with 1/32.
Cheers,
David leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I model mainline, standard gauge. To be accurate, 1:32 is the right scale for your 45mm track. (by the way, throw away the Bachmann steel track, it will rust away in one season).


(Interestingly most of the responders are 1:20.3 narrow gauge folks)



When I started, I knew I wanted to run long trains, with mainline power, multiple diesels, big steam (Santa Fe Northerns, Mountains), etc.


Coming from HO and N, having a locomotive on the "wrong" scale for the track seemed way nuts.


The 1:29 people on 45mm track just seemed wrong, although you have to stare a bit to realize the truck sideframes are just a little more recessed under the body or so it seems.


So I looked into 1:32 and wow, other than museum quality brass stuff, the only reasonable alternative was MTH. MTH is well scaled, but I did not really feel like being limited to just one manufacturer. Also the stuff was expensive. Another negative was that they modify the locos to handle toy train curves, and it can take it's toll visually. Excellent engineering, but noticeable.


The final decision came to putting both on the ground and on a elevated line. As much as I hated the weird scale, the larger 1:29 just was so much more WOW.


The icing on the cake, is that the USA Trains and Aristo Craft locos were like half the price of the MTH.


So I went 1:29 and have been happy ever since. In "G" scale, you are not looking at the trains so closely as in HO or N, so the scale mismatch with the track gauge has become not noticeable.


Happy with the decision 20 years later.


Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> 1:32 is the path I may take.


Greg's reply is 100% right. And I think I heard MTH is not making any more 1/32nd trains? I don't find 1/29th to be a problem.


You can always run 1:22.5 or 1:20 trains on your 1/29th track. They are compatible. Just put the diesels away wwhile you do it.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree if you want to run mainline there is a lot more available in 1:29 than 1:32. There might be more live steam in 1:32 than 1:29 but depends on the era and if you want to go that route.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I agree with Lorna on her point, there were some 1:29 live steam from Accucraft while Fred Devine was in charge of the 1:29 line, but in live steam you would have to go 1:32 in my opinion. But of course going mainline locos in live steam, money better be flowing!


Greg


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Mike Csr said:


> In the planning stages and would like to hear some of your opinions on which scale looks more accurate?Does one look better running steam vs. diesel ?Is one easier to model in as I hope to scratch build as much as possible? One last thing, is anyone from the North Central Florida area ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


There are a couple of us in the Daytona Beach/Ormond beach area


----------



## BrentGroth (Dec 27, 2007)

I have no problem with any of these reply's, It's an individual's choice. I grew up in Sacramento when S.P. Cab Forwards ruled "the Hill" and Daylights were on the coast. I prefer 1:32 electric . I started with MTH, and their quality plastic, but switched to Accucraft brass as they made Cab Forwards. (My first love.) 

I thought MTH passenger cars were too short. The Accucraft Daylight cars are spectacular. Staying with Sacramento trains I fudged and snuck in a USA Zephyr in a larger gauge. The prices were a sacrifice, but I've never been sorry. 

Some day I hope to graduate to live steam in 1:32, but since I have fired and engineered on American Standard Gauge steam (S.P.1744 & 618), it will never be the same


----------



## Mike Csr (May 4, 2020)

Thanks to everyone for their replies. Greg, what a great website.After reading the replies and Greg's website it seems there are a whole lot of questions I need to answer before turning over that first shovel of dirt.
Thanks again
Mike
HIgh Springs Florida


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike thanks, and I read a lot before I started laying any permanent track, but put down a loop, but NOT 4' diameter! Set yourself up a 10' diameter loop/oval on the ground so you can have some fun, but there's a lot to planning, and thinking through all your options.


The 11 pages on Beginners FAQ's is meant to help jump start you into the hobby. I try to be honest, but unbiased.


As you read them, feedback of what you thought was good, bad, missing or too poorly explained would be great. It's constantly under



https://elmassian.com/index.php/large-scale-train-main-page/beginners-faqs


Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

How young are you?
I'm 70 and I find my 163 feet of mainline keeps me busy enough, it's in my front yard of an acre .... elevated with some scenery. 
I had a friend with 10 acre plans and unfortunately he never lived to see his dream mainline pike come to fruition before his untimely passing ....
I suggest keeping dreams life sized.

Years ago there were more choices and I went with 1:24 because I liked 35' cars vs 50' on 10'D curves.
Don't be surprised if your old locos don't run, the plastic gears are known to shrink and crack on the axles. Replacements are available...

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I like MTH and have most of their line. Work fine. The 1/32nd scale is great also, longer trains don't dominate a layout so much, seeming to fit in. Sure the passenger cars are a little short, but look fine to me, and have good detail. Plus their cars/engines are a lighter weight(good for old guys) and you can store more in a smaller area.


Their price may seem high but you get an excellent sound system and the best smoke you can ever fine.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
In what part of the country are you located? When these kind of questions come up my first response is try and get out and look at some layouts in the various scales.


----------



## Mike Csr (May 4, 2020)

To answer some of the questions,John, I will be 60 this year and do not plan on the layout covering all 10 plus acres.Paul,Being in north florida I don't know of any local layouts I can visit, but I believe there are some in the Tallahassee to Destin area.If anyone knows of any let me know. Choochoowilly We have property in Deland and Relatives in Pierson,Deland and Daytona.
Mike
High Springs Florida


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
I guess you won't be visiting me here in the northwest. Just a bit far. There is lots to be learned though by visiting some layouts. Got to be a bunch in Florida.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Csr said:


> To answer some of the questions,John, I will be 60 this year and do not plan on the layout covering all 10 plus acres.Paul,Being in north florida I don't know of any local layouts I can visit, but I believe there are some in the Tallahassee to Destin area.If anyone knows of any let me know. Choochoowilly We have property in Deland and Relatives in Pierson,Deland and Daytona.
> Mike
> High Springs Florida


 Join the Florida Garden Railway Soc is you haven't already.
https://www.fgrs.org/


There's at least one member, R. Shamel, in High Springs. Meets and events are (usually) scheduled all over Florida.


----------



## Mike Csr (May 4, 2020)

Pete,
I sent FGRS a check today.
Thanks,
Mike


----------

